# Villa Steen - Belgium - June 2015



## RichPDG (Sep 14, 2015)

Not too sure about the history on this one but thought we'd nip in here and cover this place as it hasn't been done too much from what I've seen online. Upon entering the place, we found the window we needed to climb through and whilst trying to make as little noise as possible, we entered. Looking for the stairs to the upper floors, we stumbled across a wide open door we could have easily just walked straight through!

I'm glad we stopped off here because the place is full of the WOW factor! Every single room is stunning and the detail is mind blowing!

Sometimes, it's good to go off the tourist trail and see what else lies out there!


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2015)

I think I can honestly say this is one of my favourite places ever on the urbex scene, love it.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 14, 2015)

An absolutely stunning building. Every room has stain glass windows, there's a marble staircase and a marble bathroom. It must have been quite expensive to purchase in its day.


----------



## Big C (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow, a very welcome influx of brilliance from you here today, bloody show off!
Joking aside, really good work and thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2015)

This has to be the best Deco house I've seen and the windows WOW!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2015)

Another excellent report on a fascinating place Rich. And THAT bed!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2015)

Incredible! 
Fantastic place, not seen this one before, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Sep 16, 2015)

Stunningly Beautiful, Thanks


----------

